# HELP please! Need good grain free dog food for sensitive stomach and allergies.



## Jackie1113 (Apr 16, 2017)

My dog cannot have grains because he is allergic and very prone to ear infections. He also has this thing where his stomach will make really loud noises and all he wants to do is eat grass. He doesn't throw up or have diarrhea when this happens, but he does usually fart pretty bad a few times and is obviously in pain and loses his appetite. Three different doctors have told us he just has a sensitive stomach. We have tried natural balance, Nulo, wellness core, Rachel ray nutrish, prurina EN diet, and are currently on wellness limited ingredient. His stomach aches have been worse the last two months and I just wish I could find a food that worked well with him. I have heard of Acana and blue buffalo but I really don't trust those brands. He needs a food that is low in protein because his stomach cannot digest it properly, and we just started him on probiotics. If you have a dog food that you swear by.... please share it with me!!! I can't stand to see him in pain and not know what's irritating his stomach. His vet doesn't recommend raw because she said the protein would be too much. Thanks I know it's a lot!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It sounds like you tried a lot of foods. I don't feed kibble so I really can't advise on it, but have you considered trying raw? It's lower protein than most kibble, at around 17-20%.


----------



## Jackie1113 (Apr 16, 2017)

I wanted to try raw, but I asked his vet and she doesn't recommend it since he has trouble with digestion.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It will HELP his digestion. Raw diets are species appropriate. Nature designed them to eat that as their diet. Vets know very little of anything about nutrition. It's just really not taught in vet school. What little they get is funded by Hills Science Diet and Purina.


----------



## OtherGuy (Nov 30, 2016)

Jackie1113 said:


> I wanted to try raw, but I asked his vet and she doesn't recommend it since he has trouble with digestion.


What makes the vet think the dog would have difficulty digesting raw meat (protein) and fat?

These items are usually much easier for dogs to digest, as that's what they were shaped by evolution to consume. It is carbohydrates that usually cause troubles.

So what is this based on?

And raw PMR-style diets are higher in total protein and fat than kibble diets. One can't compare "dry weight" percentages (as in kibble) with "wet weight" percentages (as in fresh moisture-rich raw meat) as if they are equivalent.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

OtherGuy said:


> What makes the vet think the dog would have difficulty digesting raw meat (protein) and fat?
> 
> These items are usually much easier for dogs to digest, as that's what they were shaped by evolution to consume. It is carbohydrates that usually cause troubles.
> 
> ...


The vet thinks this due to lack of nutritional knowledge. If they were knowledgeable and aware of the benefits of raw, they would recommend it, not kibble.


----------



## ssbdog (Aug 16, 2013)

Our now 12 year old very active and fit golden had significant digestive issues as a (rescued at 10 weeks old) pup. After a short go-round with a former (for good reason!) vet, we started her on Orijen 6 fish when she was a bit over one and half years old, and have not looked back. It was the best food decision we have ever made. She is thriving. Let me add, however, that she eats ONLY Orijen, gets carrots for treats, and a very occasional piece of banana or apple. PERIOD. Nothing else. Just had her annual physical and extensive blood panel: everything is perfectly within normal ranges - Her vet calls her a unicorn!


----------

